# New Park Opening in Arkansas



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

There is a new ATV park opening up the last weekend in April. It is located outside of Blevins Arkansas. Just thought id throw it out there for any interested.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

My crew will be there


----------



## Arkmudcat (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeap should be a good turnout and the way its been raining or flooding around here its going to be nasty!! rawr!!! lol


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ill be ready also


----------

